# Bow legs



## luvmytiger (Jun 18, 2011)

My Carmella has bow legs. Has anybody seen this before? She gets along just fine, I hardly even think about it until somebody says something!


----------



## ggtina (Jun 24, 2012)

I would like to know this to. Penelope's some time's does this. Especially her left back leg.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Lilly is bow legged. Has been since the day we rescued her at 6 weeks. I have no idea what it means or if its a bad thing, but she's made it the last almost 11 years like that!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Has she been checked for LP?


----------



## luvmytiger (Jun 18, 2011)

When she first came home at 9 weeks she seemed like she was having trouble walking and then later on after about 2 months we noticed her legs but she was walking perfectly normal.


----------



## luvmytiger (Jun 18, 2011)

What is LP?


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

Chico's left leg is bowed .... but he has a bad hip.... have you asked the VET?


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

It looks and sounds like she has luxating patellas. Does she ever express any pain from her legs? You should probably have her examined by your vet.

Oops, LP stands for luxating patella.


----------



## luvmytiger (Jun 18, 2011)

Well, she has been to the vet so many times because she was so sick when we got her and a few times after that she had gotten very sick plus vaccines but like I said, I never thought anything bad about it because I figured she was just bow legged the same as sometimes people are so I never brought it up to the vet but they checked her over so many times and never said anything about it. She runs and plays just like normal, no pain or no slowing her down. She can actually run really fast!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

luvmytiger said:


> My Carmella has bow legs. Has anybody seen this before? She gets along just fine, I hardly even think about it until somebody says something!


That is NOT normal. That is actually one of the worst I've seen. That is either a hip problem (legg perthes disease) or LP (luxating patella). I would get into see your vet right away and then get a referral to an orthopedist. That is SEVERE.


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

LittleGemma said:


> It looks and sounds like she has luxating patellas. Does she ever express any pain from her legs? You should probably have her examined by your vet.
> 
> Oops, LP stands for luxating patella.


i was going to say the same thing , bowed legs is a sign of LP


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

I agree with Caitlin it does look like LP, Bella was bowed before her surgery but now has quite straight little legs. However if she's not in any discomfort I would not worry.


----------

